# Java IoT Developer Challenge 2014



## oracleindia (May 7, 2014)

Show Oracle how good you are with Java and IoT and Oracle will take you and two of your team members to JavaOne 2014 in San Francisco. All you have to do is to create an innovative and implemented useful Java application and make a video of the project. Find more details here - *bit.ly/IoTDevChallenge #IoTDevChallenge


----------

